# Allergic to carrots?



## Lucy Dog

Is it possible for dogs to suddenly be allergic to carrots? Lucy loves eating carrots but the last couple nights she's thrown up immediately after eating one. She's not sick and she doesn't throw up when eating anything else, including her dinner, it's just the carrots. She chews them up so it's not like they're getting stuck in her throat (they're the baby carrots) and she's never had a problem with them before the last couple nights. Any idea here?


----------



## xwildman138x

I used to give carrots to Baron all the time like a half one a day and then all of a sudden he started getting the runs. Then started throwing up like a bile looking stuff after eating carrots. So I waited like 2 months then said let me try it again. I gave him carrots and after a couple days he started again. So no more carrots for Baron.


----------



## angelaw

Dogs like people can eat things for years then suddenly become allergic to things. 

I became allergic to tons of stuff all of a sudden about 3 yrs ago. Duchess, who's 12.5, suddenly developed allergies 3 months ago. Weird how immune systems work, lol


----------



## Lucy Dog

I only give her like one or two a day and she never had any problem with them. These are the baby carrots too... theyre the size of my pinky finger. It's just all of a sudden she can't eat them. She throws them up all chewed up too... you can tell they haven't even started to digest.


----------



## angelaw

I'd say she's allergic. Again, you can have something for years then all of a sudden react. 

I'm deathly allergic to celebrex, took it for 6 months no problems, one day took it, ended up in the ER with dp 60/30!!

couple years later, now allergic to beef, shrimp, soy, celery, vanilla, banana, peanuts, pecans, tuna, salmon, this doesn't include dust mites, grass, trees, etc. This was all out of the blue and within 3 months time. I ate beef regularly. I sure do miss a good steak! But it's not worth my digestive system shutting down, hives or not being able to breathe. So fine one day, complete crap the next.


----------



## xwildman138x

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI'd say she's allergic. Again, you can have something for years then all of a sudden react.
> 
> I'm deathly allergic to celebrex, took it for 6 months no problems, one day took it, ended up in the ER with dp 60/30!!
> 
> couple years later, now allergic to beef, shrimp, soy, celery, vanilla, banana, peanuts, pecans, tuna, salmon, this doesn't include dust mites, grass, trees, etc. This was all out of the blue and within 3 months time. I ate beef regularly. I sure do miss a good steak! But it's not worth my digestive system shutting down, hives or not being able to breathe. So fine one day, complete crap the next.


Wow thats horrible!!


----------



## natalie559

maybe a bad batch of carrots?


----------



## debbiebrown

i stopped giving mine carrotts. raw carrotts are not digested well because of the celulose content. if you wantproof, look in the stools. carrotts come out in chunks, if they make it that far. some will throw them up before that. cooked carrotts are digested much easier. i know they like to crunch on things, but some dogs just don't tolerate them well.
i give my dogs raw celery. its mostly water and digests easier.


----------

